# Downsize Rim on '18 Cruze RS HB



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Is it possible to downsize my 2018 Cruze rims from 18 inch w/ RS upgrade to a 16 inch rim across all 4 tires? Only reason I'm asking is because I hit a massive pothole in the dark at speed, which bent outward a portion of the inner rim.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes you can downgrade , Just make sure the are the OEM spec wheels.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I use the 16" oem wheels for winter on my daughter's '16 RS. No issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 17" Premier wheels might give you a little more sidewall to absorb impact, while looking right on the car, handling better than the 16's, and riding better than the 18's.

I bent 3 of mine, but dangit they look great on the car. The 16" cars ride GREAT, but they lose a good bit of handling ability, at least with the OEM 16" tires (which aren't great tires).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ajb62787 said:


> Is it possible to downsize my 2018 Cruze rims from 18 inch w/ RS upgrade to a 16 inch rim across all 4 tires? Only reason I'm asking is because I hit a massive pothole in the dark at speed, which bent outward a portion of the inner rim.


Whatever you get, stay as near 26.1" in diameter as you can. This will keep the speedo happy.

Almost any 5x105 rim will fit.



Thread 'Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's'
r


----------



## brholman (6 mo ago)

16 inch OEM wheels will fit properly with the recommended tire size. You give up the sporty appearance and grip, but better fuel economy due to the lighter package.


----------

